# How easy is it to replace the glass screen on a smartphone?



## madzone (Apr 26, 2012)

I dropped my HTC Wildfire the other day and smashed the screen. I've got a Samsung Galaxy Ace as a replacement as my contract was due for renewal anyway but was wondering about replacing the screen on my broken HTC and giving it to someone else. I've seen replacement screens for sale. Is it easy enough to do? The phone still seems to be working fine.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 26, 2012)

Depends how competent and confident you are to do the job, but it's not overly difficult. There's loads of videos on Youtube of people changing screens.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2012)

I got my iPhone done at Brixton market for 60 quid and it was fine. That included a new screen protector fitted and a (cheapish but okay) new case. 

Took about two hours but it was really smashed. There is a plethora of guys with little shops or stalls that do unlocking, repairs and such.

Depends how near to a town or city you are. I would not do it myself as I am crap


----------



## peterkro (Apr 26, 2012)

Having done the same a few days ago and looked into it,I'd say it's a bit tricky but with patience and care most people could do it.Be careful, in the case of iPhone there are a variety of replacements some crap some good and if you go for an original replacement part expect to have to take out a bank loan.


----------



## madzone (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmmm.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 27, 2012)

Cling film or a condom.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 27, 2012)

I've changed screens on iPhones before and it's been a fiddly and delicate process.

I would study youtube videos carefully before embarking on this journey. How badly is the screen broken could you use it as is?


----------



## madzone (Apr 27, 2012)

Smashed as a smashed thing.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 27, 2012)

I took my HTC Desire apart, but not to replace the screen, and it was fairly easy. Apple kit is terrible for dismantlement.


----------

